# What is the deal on upgrades?



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a Series 2, it's probably close to 10 yrs old. My 3 yr subscription is expiring and they are offering me either $129/yr or $100 off lifetime subscription. At 10 yrs of use I have my doubts about a lifetime subscription.

That makes me ponder either a DVR at Costco or some sort of new Tivo product.

I have basic cable, not digital, not any extra stuff, just basic to a non-HD TV. I don't have a set-top box. I do have an HD flatscreen connected to my cable (via splitter) but NOT to the Tivo unit. I don't do streaming, not interested in those fancy options to hook to the internet (although if I had the capability I might explore it) or to my home network.

So can someone point me in a direction I might want to consider? Upgrading the Series 2, buying something better from Tivo, or going to a DVR.

Thanks, Jon


----------



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

At 3 years you will have already paid $468 towards monthly "subscription" fees not including the Tivo box cost. (Based on $13/month x 3 years).

If you really had it 10 years - that's $1,440 paid in - (Based on $12/month x 10 years).

If you do the math, you'll see that a brand new Premiere+Life will be paid for in just a little more than the 3 years use you've already paid in - and have nothing to show for.

Just sayin'...


BTW - if you put a cablecard in your Tivo - you don't have to rent the cable box either.
Cable box rental = $10+/month
Cablecard rental = ~ $2/month
$96/year savings.

Your Tivo becomes the tuner/controller....and you can do fancy things like pause a live show and rewind etc.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Look up what a S2 with lifetime is worth. This residual value may be surprising (without lifetime its probably not worth much).

Were you offered 99 lifetime, or 100 off? Many who upgrade to a premiere are offered 99 lifetime on their older unit.

I would push for that, then sell the S2 to offset the cost of a new unit, with lifetime.


----------



## Kingpcgeek (Feb 6, 2012)

jfharrison said:


> That makes me ponder either a DVR at Costco or some sort of new Tivo product.


What DVR are you going to be buy at Costco? The only DVR's I see Costco selling is for security cameras.



jfharrison said:


> I don't do streaming, not interested in those fancy options to hook to the internet (although if I had the capability I might explore it) or to my home network.


You really need to connect a Premier to the Internet.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

igirl said:


> BTW - if you put a cablecard in your Tivo - you don't have to rent the cable box either.
> Cable box rental = $10+/month
> Cablecard rental = ~ $2/month
> $96/year savings.


If the provider is Comcast, the charges might look like:

Cable box rental = $10+/month

Cablecard rental = free for 1st cablecard but add $9.25/month additional digital outlet fee and get $2.50/month credit for customer owned equipment.


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the insightful replies. I took a closer look at Tivo's offerings and will give more thought
. I can't find any references to 99 Lifetime. I was offered $100 off for lifetime. It isn't clear if that is for the unit I have or if they will give me that on a upgrade.

I've been paying in 3 yr increments, records I have easily accessible show I've paid $600 for the last 6 yrs, seems like I paid monthly before that and the total time might be only 7-8 yrs.

My cable provider is Charter and I pay for basic cable. I don't have an external antenna but a Sony Bravera that is connected to cable, not to Tivo, does receive some local programming, I don't know if the cable is acting as the antenna or if Charter is providing it, it's not on Charters channel guide. It's stuff like channel 15.xxx and the picture is better quality than the normal cable channels, I presume it is over the air HD but don't really know nor do I know why I receive it. Apparently the 2 top DVR's are digital only and won't receive these channels.

I don't understand the comment by KingPCGeek about the need to connect a premier to the internet. I do have my Series 2 getting it's programming info from wifi but I don't know if that is what is meant by that comment. My DSL provides up to 6Mb/s. I don't feel like that is sufficient throughput to stream and at the same time browse or do anything else. He is also correct about the security camera comment but I believe I have seen them sold at Costco in the past. I have not actively looked for them. Costco has a high turnover of it's inventory based on it's ability to get volume deals. There is nothing there now, which seems odd with Christmas so close. Or maybe I'm simply mistaken.

Jon


----------



## Kingpcgeek (Feb 6, 2012)

jfharrison said:


> I don't understand the comment by KingPCGeek about the need to connect a premier to the internet. I do have my Series 2 getting it's programming info from wifi but I don't know if that is what is meant by that comment. My DSL provides up to 6Mb/s. I don't feel like that is sufficient throughput to stream and at the same time browse or do anything else. He is also correct about the security camera comment but I believe I have seen them sold at Costco in the past. I have not actively looked for them. Costco has a high turnover of it's inventory based on it's ability to get volume deals. There is nothing there now, which seems odd with Christmas so close. Or maybe I'm simply mistaken.
> 
> Jon


All I meant is if you wanted guide data you have to connect to the Internet or buy the USB phone line adapter. If you want the HD Guide information then you have to connect the device to the Internet.

Your 6Mb/s DSL is fine for streaming things like Hulu or Netflix.

I only know of two companies selling consumer DVR's besides TiVo that are available in the US. There is Tvix http://www.tvix.co.kr/ENG/products/PVRM6640N.aspx. I tried one of their devices, but the lack of a program guide took me back to VCR days so I returned the device and bought my Tivo Elite.

The other more popular devices are the Channel Masters http://www.channelmaster.com/Set_Top_Boxes_Antenna_DVR_Subscription_Free_DVR_s/40.htm Costco might have had one of them for sale at one time. My dad who is OTA only loves his two CM-7000PAL's. The newer CM-7400 is getting very mixed reviews on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Channel-Master-CM7400-Internet-Compatible/dp/B0065EQ45U The device is $380 and you still have to pay $50 a year for a program guide if you want anything more then a VCR. At 3 years you have spent the same as buying a $150 TiVo Premier and $400 lifetime. If you can get a lifetime cheaper, even better.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

jfharrison said:


> I have a Series 2, it's probably close to 10 yrs old. My 3 yr subscription is expiring and they are offering me either $129/yr or $100 off lifetime subscription. At 10 yrs of use I have my doubts about a lifetime subscription.
> 
> That makes me ponder either a DVR at Costco or some sort of new Tivo product.
> 
> ...


Put your TSN in to see if you quilify I would think you should. http://www3.tivo.com/promo/buy-premiere/s2upgrade/?WT.mc_id=ON12004


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

cannonz said:


> Put your TSN in to see if you quilify I would think you should. http://www3.tivo.com/promo/buy-premiere/s2upgrade/?WT.mc_id=ON12004


Cannonz:

thanks for that link, I didn't find such an offer while looking around their site. However, the response is "Sorry, the TSN is invalid." I find that odd, it implies not that I'm ineligible, but that I entered a bad number. Guess I'll call tomorrow and see what they tell me.

KingPCGeek:

Thanks for info. I already read reviews for ChannelMaster and was not impressed.

When I mentioned possibly getting a new Tivo my wife's first question was "how do I get my saved programs off the old one?". Interesting question for me. I record 2 news programs and have them auto-deleted. She watches HGTV and saves programs for future referral. Is there a solution?

Jon


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jfharrison said:


> I have basic cable, not digital, not any extra stuff, just basic to a non-HD TV. I don't have a set-top box. I do have an HD flatscreen connected to my cable (via


BTW, I wouldn't be surprised if your ANALOG cable completely goes away sometime soon. Mine finally did.

(I even upgraded my lifetime S1s to a S3 and TivoHD when they had lifetime transfer programs years ago&#8230; and used them to record analog only for several years until they moved MOST channels to digital&#8230; Then last month they finally turned off analog completely, so I went and got a Premiere 4, since one of my Tivos had died [not hard drive related, that's easy to fix])

Basically -- I suggest you seriously look into a current Tivo even if you don't CURRENTLY need to record digital channels.. HOWEVER:

Premiere 4 and XL4/Elite (the latter is two names for the same product) do NOT DO ANALOG AT ALL, AND DO NOT TO OVER THE AIR AT ALL.. They are DIGITAL CABLE ONLY.

The 2 tuner Premieres will do analog and OTA..


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

jfharrison said:


> Cannonz:
> 
> thanks for that link, I didn't find such an offer while looking around their site. However, the response is "Sorry, the TSN is invalid." I find that odd, it implies not that I'm ineligible, but that I entered a bad number. Guess I'll call tomorrow and see what they tell me.
> 
> Jon


10 year customer if anyone qualified should be you. Would defiantly call if you want a premiere.


----------



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

jfharrison said:


> When I mentioned possibly getting a new Tivo my wife's first question was "how do I get my saved programs off the old one?". Interesting question for me. I record 2 news programs and have them auto-deleted. She watches HGTV and saves programs for future referral. Is there a solution?
> 
> Jon


iTivo, Tivo Transfer, KMTTG and TiVo Desktop can copy your shows to computer over your home network. There may be other solutions as well.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

jfharrison said:


> Cannonz:
> 
> thanks for that link, I didn't find such an offer while looking around their site. However, the response is "Sorry, the TSN is invalid." I find that odd, it implies not that I'm ineligible, but that I entered a bad number. Guess I'll call tomorrow and see what they tell me.
> 
> ...


If you have 2 or more TVs and a family you might love the ability to see another Premier(You can even make a seasonpass on a remote Premier) or a older TiVoHD or TiVo S3.

The Premier is looking better with every software update, toke a while...


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

jfharrison said:


> My cable provider is Charter and I pay for basic cable. I don't have an external antenna but a Sony Bravera that is connected to cable, not to Tivo, does receive some local programming, I don't know if the cable is acting as the antenna or if Charter is providing it, it's not on Charters channel guide. It's stuff like channel 15.xxx and the picture is better quality than the normal cable channels, I presume it is over the air HD but don't really know nor do I know why I receive it. Apparently the 2 top DVR's are digital only and won't receive these channels.


It is received from the cable company and is seen by the QAM Tuner in the TV.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

jfharrison said:


> Cannonz:
> 
> thanks for that link, I didn't find such an offer while looking around their site. However, the response is "Sorry, the TSN is invalid." I find that odd, it implies not that I'm ineligible, but that I entered a bad number. Guess I'll call tomorrow and see what they tell me.
> 
> ...


If you have 2 TiVos with a Sub you can Transfer shows from one TiVo to the other

One thing you might not of thought of is all your season passes should be moved over to the new TiVo also, this is made easy on TiVo.com, you need to make sure it looks right when complete. I believe you can move S2 season passes over to a new TiiVo.

So if you buy a new TiVo just keep your S2 subed long enough to complete all transfer work to a new box.


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

igirl said:


> TiVo Desktop can copy your shows to computer over your home network. There may be other solutions as well.


OK, but can it transfer it BACK to a different tivo?

Just wondering.

Thanks, Jon


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

jfharrison said:


> Cannonz:
> 
> thanks for that link, I didn't find such an offer while looking around their site. However, the response is "Sorry, the TSN is invalid." I find that odd, it implies not that I'm ineligible, but that I entered a bad number. Guess I'll call tomorrow and see what they tell me.


When entering the number, make sure there are no dashes. If you did what I did a couple months ago, and copy and paste the TSN from you tivo.com account page, that number included the dashes. When you paste, the text box truncates the text to 16 characters. Since the dashes are included, this essentially removes the last 3 characters of your TSN.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

jfharrison said:


> OK, but can it transfer it BACK to a different tivo?
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Thanks, Jon


Yes, If Tivo Desktop can transfer it off of a Tivo, it can also send it back.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tatergator1 said:


> Yes, If Tivo Desktop can transfer it off of a Tivo, it can also send it back.


(I'm using kmttg, but I don't think it's relevant in this case..)

I've noticed that I'm not getting captions when transferring things BACK to my Premiere 4.. I *think* it's from shows that I originally downloaded off of my Tivo HD.. but I'm not positive.
I'm getting captions just fine on the shows on the Premiere 4.


----------

